# B13 coilovers under $1000



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I have been doing some reading and I know that I want to go with coilovers eventually, but I don't want to pay a grand for a suspension setup for a daily driver. The brands I have found for a little over a grand or less are:

Ksport Kontrol Pro
D2 RS
B&G
Progress CS1
Tein Super Street
Tein Basic

I have heard mostly good things about all if not most of these setups and I just wasn't sure which ones to go for. This mod will be far down the road b/c I want to get my engine and exhaust the way I want it first. Just remember that this will be a DAILY DRIVER so cost and comfort will play a roll.


----------

